# Easton EC90 Aero 55 Clinchers?



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Easton EC90 Aero 55 Clincher wheelset yet? How well do they work tubeless? Are there any issues with sealant damaging the rims?


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone? 

Are there any other 40-60mm deep section tubeless wheels available?


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Any number of wheels can be converted with Stan's tape and valve. 

I also am looking forward to some real world feedback on Easton's new wonder wheel.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

natedg200202 said:


> Any number of wheels can be converted with Stan's tape and valve.
> 
> I also am looking forward to some real world feedback on Easton's new wonder wheel.


I've done the conversion for my commuter but I'm only running up to 70psi. I'm not sure I want to run 100psi on rims that aren't designed for tubeless.


----------



## cajer (Mar 6, 2012)

Where can you even buy these things have barely seen them online yet


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

My LBS is chasing them up for me. They are proving difficult to get.


----------



## cajer (Mar 6, 2012)

Did you end up getting them? Any feedback?


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

The LBS can't even find out who the Easton distributor is in Australia. So no real progress.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Easton Cycling was just sold.

They're no longer a member of BRG, they've been split off and sold to Race Face. Well BRG is a new name, Bell, Riddel and Giro (they also own blackburn). They used to be called Easton-Bell I think.

Easton also recently sold off the softball and baseball portions of the company, so it's basically being gutted and reformed under several new owners. Oh, and their hockey division is being sold too. So basically BRG is washing it's hands of Easton.

Easton currently doesn't have any R&D facility and BRG claims they're a dead weight brand. The new owner plans on resurrecting the brand by building an R&D facility and "going back to the roots" of Easton with innovation and new design.

The wheels in question do seem quite amazing, however I don't trust them. I was on board with them and wanted a pair until I learned about the company. I personally wouldn't run any Easton wheels for another 5 years or so until they get their stuff together. I'm not saying they're bad, but I doubt they're all that. Failing companies rarely make the next best thing right before they collapse.


----------



## cajer (Mar 6, 2012)

That's nice to know. I don't think I would have learned this anywhere else


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> Easton Cycling was just sold.
> 
> They're no longer a member of BRG, they've been split off and sold to Race Face. Well BRG is a new name, Bell, Riddel and Giro (they also own blackburn). They used to be called Easton-Bell I think.
> 
> ...


And even if they do...good luck getting any warranty or support from the new owners for gear designed/sold by the old owners.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well the guy that bought the company is not a stranger to it or the corporation it came from. He's supposedly a good dude who's worked with the product for years. He says he will still be supplying carbon fiber soles for Giro shoes and still working with the BRG corporation in limited capacity. 

Basically big corporate has washed their hands of the Easton brand and supposedly some dude that's good for the company has bought the cycling division. He's got cash and he has big plans for Easton Cycling. I'm guessing he'll warranty all old products and stuff, but that's just a guess. It's not a like strangers made a deal, he's sort of guy from the inside that stepped up.

In any case, I'm still going to sit back and wait for a few years before I buy anything from them, no matter how awesome those wheels seem.


----------



## CactoesGel (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow, I was so close to pulling the trigger on these. Glad I found this thread. Thanks for sharing the info. Guess I'm back to the Zipp 303 FC.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

wow! that's news to me! Sad to hear about whats going on... They've been in the Tri/TT/road scene for so long! Never would think Easton's cycling brand was dead weight!

Anyways, I really hope the new owner(s) continue where Easton had left off. Easton for sure offers a cheaper alternative to the other wheel companies. I have no complaints with my wheelset. :knocks on wood:


----------



## CactoesGel (Aug 16, 2014)

eugenetsang said:


> wow! that's news to me! Sad to hear about whats going on... They've been in the Tri/TT/road scene for so long! Never would think Easton's cycling brand was dead weight!
> 
> Anyways, I really hope the new owner(s) continue where Easton had left off. Easton for sure offers a cheaper alternative to the other wheel companies. I have no complaints with my wheelset. :knocks on wood:


Are you running these wheels? I really want to get these. Here are my options:

* EC90 Aero 55 Clincher Wheelset*
Price: $2,800
Rim Depth: 55MM
Weight: 1580G
Spoke Count: 16/20
Hub Type: Easton Echo

* Zipp 303 Firecrest Clincher Wheelset*
Price: $2,725
Rim Depth: 45MM
Weight: 1570G
Spoke Count: 18/24
Hub Type: 88, 188/V9

*Zipp 404 Firecrest Clincher Wheelset*
Price: $2,725
Rim Depth: 58MM
Weight: 1640
Spoke Count: 18/24
Hub Type: 88,188/V9


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

CactoesGel said:


> Are you running these wheels? I really want to get these. Here are my options:
> 
> * EC90 Aero 55 Clincher Wheelset*
> Price: $2,800
> ...



No, I actually have the Easton ec70SL's 42mm with aluminum brake tracks. They are also on r4 hubs. Even though I am not a racer, nor am I completely sold on full carbon wheels, even with Zipps, Mavics, and etc. 

I prefer the stopping confidence while on aluminum brake tracks and the use of regular pads (But that is just me). All the horror stories of riders cooking their full carbon wheels while on a descent scares me. Or the lack of stopping force when wheels are wet... 

A few of my buddies have the 303's. Rim depth isn't too deep and works well with cross winds... I personally think that's the best of both worlds. At 45mm, its deep enough as an aero wheelset and light enough that it won't add extra weight to the bike.

If you're going to purchase a wheelset from the ones listed above, I personally would go with the Zipps. Easton's, especially with whats going on... company support maybe iffy at best during the transition period.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not sure what the retail price is, but with numbers that big I wouldn't consider Zipp over ENVE, but that's just me. Zipp have terrible hubs and only win wind tunnel tests with yaw over 15 degrees, which we're rarely ever riding at. 

I would personally get the Dura-Ace C50's, but if you wanted carbon clinchers with carbon brake tracks I'd get the ENVE 3.4 or classic 45s.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

It looks like Reynolds will be releasing some carbon aero tubeless ready wheels. I'll check them out when they are released.


----------



## CactoesGel (Aug 16, 2014)

I tweeted Reynolds for the release date of the 2015s but no reply. They're about $1K less than the EC90


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Easton recently released a new wheelset, the E100 at Eurobike in Germany. Does this mean Easton is back from the dead? Well... not exactly "dead". But back up and running as a company?


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

eugenetsang said:


> Easton recently released a new wheelset, the E100 at Eurobike in Germany. Does this mean Easton is back from the dead? Well... not exactly "dead". But back up and running as a company?


Exclusive Interview: Chris Tutton, Owner at Race Face & Easton | Enduro Mountainbike Magazine

I guess we will see but in the long run this could be good for easton

I bought a set of the easton tubeless clinchers in aluminum last fall with the echo hubs and they are solid

No spoke holes and a modern wide profile with easy mounting of tubeless tires

I hope easton continues and offers some more options in carbon


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

purdyd said:


> Exclusive Interview: Chris Tutton, Owner at Race Face & Easton | Enduro Mountainbike Magazine
> 
> I guess we will see but in the long run this could be good for easton
> 
> ...




Good to see fast turnaround with Race Face and able to produce a quality wheel for the 2015 season. All Easton needs to do is sponsor a few UCI teams with their wheelsets... Last team to use their wheels was Team BMC. I don't think any team is using Easton equipment. Hopefully they can sign a team during the off season.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I just put the Reynolds Assault SLG tubeless wheelset on the bike...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW, Bontrager's new Aeolus TLR carbon clinchers have a very nice tubeless setup with a bead-to-bead plastic rim strip that seals against the bead of the tire. It's a bit of work getting the tires on and you need to use a lever, but the tires will inflate with a normal pump. No need for a compressor.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

looigi said:


> FWIW, Bontrager's new Aeolus TLR carbon clinchers have a very nice tubeless setup with a bead-to-bead plastic rim strip that seals against the bead of the tire. It's a bit of work getting the tires on and you need to use a lever, but the tires will inflate with a normal pump. No need for a compressor.


Glad to see the Reynolds tubeless out (looks good on the Moots) and the Bontrager's look interesting

Easton told me the EC90 SL tubeless is coming out in March.

I have the EA90 Easton tubeless and really like the rim shape and hubs and the fact there is no rim strip - like the Shimano tubeless


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

looigi said:


> FWIW, Bontrager's new Aeolus TLR carbon clinchers have a very nice tubeless setup with a bead-to-bead plastic rim strip that seals against the bead of the tire. It's a bit of work getting the tires on and you need to use a lever, but the tires will inflate with a normal pump. No need for a compressor.


I saw a brief write up of the Bontragers somewhere in the last week and they looked good too.

I went with the Reynolds for a few reasons. There was information available on them. They were available. The 20/24 hole hubs mean I can relace the wheels with other hubs easily if I decide I don't like the hubs.

So far the hubs spin nicely. The skewers are rubbish so I'm using DA skewers. The tyres from the 9000 DA wheels went on significantly easier on the Reynolds wheels. The downside is that I needed a large volume compressor to inflate seat the bead. The tyres are holding air as expected, losing a little bit but less each time they are inflated and spun.


----------



## jumbojuice (Nov 19, 2013)

Had been waiting too long for it and ended up with getting Enve instead.


----------

